# Versatel + Freenet + Fastbyte.net



## TimN (29. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier auf dem PC eines Bekannten Windows neu installiert. Jetzt muss ich natürlich auch Outlook und Modemverbindung neu einrichten. Das Problem ist, dass der gute Mann keinerlei zugangsdaten mehr hat. Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen, weil es bei euch genauso läuft:
Provider: versatel
Internet aber angeblich bei Freenet
Die e-Mail adressen sind @fastbyte.net

Was ist fastbyte? Wenn man auf www.fastbyte.net geht, kommt 403-forbidden.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?


----------



## Maik (29. April 2006)

Habe mich mal auf _freenet.de_ umgeschaut und diese Seite gefunden -> freenet.de/hilfe/internetzugang/einwahl.

Mögliche Email-Servereinrichtung @fastbyte.net (Angabe ohne Gewähr):


```
pop3.fastbyte.net // Posteingang-Server 
mail.fastbyte.net // Postausgang-Server
```


----------



## TimN (30. April 2006)

Danke,

das muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------

